# Top 7 Best Men's Multivitamins for 2019



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2019)

*Top 7 Best Men?s Multivitamins for 2019*

Men?s health and nutrition are hot topics which is why we?ve listed, and broken down the top multivitamins so you can make an informed decision regarding your health and well-being because all multivitamins are not created equally.

Now, when it comes to supplementation, multivitamins are right up there as the most purchased and frequently consumed products. Why is that? Well, they?re effective, and secondly, there is an abundance of options based on your goals and needs.

Which means it?s not as simple as just picking up a multivitamin product from your local nutrition store but there should be some criteria to follow for finding the product for you. Men should look for products which provide at least 100% of essential daily vitamins and a good amount of minerals, along with additional ingredients for heart and prostate health (If possible).

Now, are multivitamins necessary? Well, it depends on your lifestyle choices and the current state of health. Many people are deficient in certain vitamins, minerals, and nutrients therefore, supplementation is essential for good health.

Whether it be a lack of Potassium, Vitamin D or Iron, getting enough of everything on a daily basis is vital for preventing chronic conditions like heart complications, Osteoporosis, Anemia etc. (1)(2)(3)

It?s important to find a quality multivitamin (They?re not all created equally) if you want the best results; which means skimping on price is not recommended. Quality and purity are essential which is why we?ve created a list of what we feel are the ?7 best men?s multivitamins? of 2019?

*Best Men?s Vitamins by Category:*


Best Sports Performance/Fitness: Evlution Nutrition VITAMODE Multivitamin

Best Gummies: Vitafusion Men?s Gummy Vitamins

Best Liquid: Multi-Vita-Maxx by Organixx ? Liquid Multivitamin for Men and Women Made from Whole Foods

Best for Men Over 40: Thorne Research ? Al?s Formula ? Basic Nutrients for Men over 40

Best for Men Over 50: GNC Mega Men 50 Plus Daily Multivitamin for Men

Best Budget Men?s Multivitamin: One A Day Men?s Multivitamin

Best Men?s Overall: Rainbow Light Men?s One Vitamin

Each multivitamin supplement was chosen as best in their category based on a combination of effectiveness, customer satisfaction, the least potential side effects, and quality. Understand that there is no perfect multivitamin as everyone has a different experience. But that is why experimenting with different supplements is the only way to know if something is effective for you or not.

Always read supplement labels to make sure the ingredients are good quality and to avoid any substances you may be sensitive to.

*#1. Evlution Nutrition VITAMODE Multivitamin*

When you?re active playing sports and/or weight training, the physical exertion causes your body to utilize many nutrients to keep performing at a high level. But if you?re not replenishing these nutrients sufficiently, your level of performance will inevitably decline before you know it. (4)(5)

Athletes, bodybuilders, and anyone who enjoys being active on a daily basis need more nutrition than a sedentary or lightly active individual. (5)

VITAMODE is a full spectrum product which supplies all necessary vitamins, minerals, antioxidants, enzymes, plus micro and phytonutrients for men?s optimal health. The multivitamin also supplies at least 100% RDI (Recommended Daily Intake) of vitamins and minerals plus 100 mg of fruits/veggies.

A serving is 2 tablets per day and there are 60 servings per bottle.


*#2. Vitafusion Men?s Gummy Vitamins*

Who doesn?t like getting their daily vitamins through delicious gummies? They taste like candy and supply your required daily vitamins and nutrients but the problem is you?ll want to keep eating them! Yes? eating gummies is finally good for you.

Vitafusion is a great option for maintaining a healthy immune system and it has energy metabolism support. The gummies contain a good source of vitamins A, C, D and B6/B12. There?s no high-fructose corn syrup, artificial sweeteners, gluten, dairy or synthetic (FD&C) dyes either which is good news for many people.

You?ll also be pleased to know that it won the 2018 Chefs Best Excellence Award, which is awarded to brands that surpass quality standards.

A serving of Vitafusion is 2 gummies per day and there are 75 servings per bottle.


*#3. Multi-Vita-Maxx by Organixx ? Liquid Multivitamin for Men and Women Made from Whole Foods*

Many people despise having to swallow pills and capsules with some several people even being unable to do so; which makes a liquid multivitamin option very desirable.

Multi Vita Maxx is a wholefood multivitamin liquid with 35 fermented superfoods (Fruits and veggies), 21 vitamins, and several essential minerals.

The company claims 90% more absorption over pills/capsules and they claim the fulvic plus humic acid guarantees fast and safe delivery into the body. If these claims are true then this is one heck of a liquid multivitamin. But so far it seems to be living up to its promises.

It?s also organic, Non-GMO and Paleo.

One serving is 3 full droppers per day and there are 30 servings.


*#4. Thorne Research ? Al?s Formula ? Basic Nutrients for Men over 40*

After age 40, the body starts to naturally and gradually decline physically but the great thing is you can do a lot to decelerate the aging process and increase vitality significantly.

Prostate and heart health become a concern around this age group and Al?s Formula by Thorne Research made sure to include plenty of Saw Palmetto for Prostate health and Hawthorne Berry for cardiovascular health. (6)

Now, prostate cancer occurs the most out of any other cancer for men so taking preventative measures through Saw Palmetto intake is a good call. (7)

You don?t have to worry about vitamin and minerals either as Thorne Research loaded this men?s multi with everything you need to stay healthy. Most vitamins and minerals are well over 100%.

Now, you do have to swallow eight capsules per day which can be tedious or even troublesome for some people but it?s the price you have to pay for good quality health supplements.

A serving is eight capsules per day at 30 servings per bottle.


*#5. GNC Mega Men 50 Plus Daily Multivitamin for Men*

If you?re age 50 and older, your health needs to be your top priority to prevent diseases and illnesses which typically start to occur around this age bracket. You can be 50+ while still looking and feeling amazing but smart lifestyle choices are a must.

It shouldn?t be a secret that many men after age 50 experience a lot of health issues and sometimes these go unnoticed leading to sudden death. There?s not enough importance placed on health after 50 but it?s crucial for the health of the baby boomer population.

Thankfully though, there are supplements made just for the aging man and they supply some pretty essential substances to promote longevity. GNC has made an awesome product to promote health in many areas of the aging human body.

Mega Men 50 plus focuses on brain, heart, prostate, colon and aging support. Gingko Biloba is one great ingredient for brain health and what?s cool is that it?s made from a tree? but even cooler is that it?s so old it?s sometimes considered a fossil! (8)

This ?fossil? contains flavonoids and terpenoids (Powerful antioxidants) which prevent dangerous free radicals in the body from doing harm, therefore preventing disease. Gingko Biloba has a lot of potential benefits for the adult male from anti-inflammatory properties, to mental health benefits, heart health, and even possibly sexual dysfunction in males. (8)(9)(10)(11)

GNC Mega Men contains at least 100% of essential vitamins and minerals with added bonuses for the 50 and over man.

A serving is two caplets per day and there are 60 servings per bottle.


*#6. One-A-Day Men?s Multivitamin*

Spending a little extra just isn?t for everyone and it doesn?t need to be because there are a lot of great budget-friendly options in the multivitamin category. But one that you can?t go wrong with is the One-A-Day men?s multivitamin which supplies a good amount of essential nutrients.

One-A-Day focuses on heart health which is obviously a big concern for adult males. It supplies a great source of Vitamin A, B6, C, D, E, and K, Riboflavin, Thiamin, and Niacin as well.

It?s a very simple multivitamin supplement without all the fancy additions but it gets the job done!

A serving is one tablet per day and there are 200 servings per bottle.


*#7. Rainbow Light Men?s One Multivitamin*

When it comes to a multivitamin providing everything you need in the way of quality nutrients, it?s a hard thing to find. But Rainbow Light, fortunately, supplies a wide variety of ingredients necessary for every man?s health needs and that?s why we chose it as the best overall.

It?s a trusted brand made with lots of superfoods, vitamins, minerals, probiotics, and enzymes. So you?re getting the best in digestive and full body health-conscious ingredients with every serving of Rainbow Light?s Men?s One vitamin.

Men need plenty of energy to take on the day and Men?s One provides quality Superfoods including Spirulina, beets, broccoli, carrot, and Kale.

All vitamins supply a minimum of 100% of the daily recommendations except for calcium and magnesium which are pretty low. The product contains no artificial sweeteners, colors or preservations and is purity-tested for quality.

So, all-in-all, Rainbow Light Men?s One Multivitamin is a number one choice if you?re looking for a good all-around men?s multivitamin.

One serving is one tablet per day and there are 150 servings per bottle.

*Men?s Multivitamins Benefits*

So, from the studies and research, we currently have, multivitamins are beneficial. However, quality matters!

Getting your multivitamins from trustworthy sources means the real difference between vitamins that work, and ones that don?t do anything at all besides maybe supply a few nutrients and potentially cause long-term unwanted side effects.

So never just buy a multivitamin or any supplement for that matter, because of it?s low price. Educated decisions are always the best!

Now, it?s important for us to advise you (Men) on the most essential nutrients for optimal health. Men have different needs than women and therefore, they need more of certain nutrients for everyday functions.

*But among the most important include:*


Vitamin D
Potassium
Magnesium
B-Vitamins
Omega-3?s
Saw Palmetto
Vitamin D

Vitamin D is not only necessary for preventing Osteoporosis by making Calcium more absorbable in the body but it?s very important for heart health and may possibly even boost testosterone levels in men. Now,  Vitamin D also plays a potentially big role in managing and improving mood disorders which is another great reason for using it as a supplement and the best source of Vitamin D, of course, comes from the sun. But for many people, it?s just not possible to get enough sunshine. (12)(13)

Also, Vitamin D may help in the prevention of diabetes, hypertension and managing glucose levels but the evidence is not yet conclusive. (12)

Potassium is considered an electrolyte because it?s a reactive substance when in water but its health benefits are vital for bodily functions and preventing certain diseases. Potassium is responsible for regulating fluids in the body, and it plays a role in maintaining healthy muscle contractions and nervous system functions.

Potassium also regulates high blood pressure by normalizing and flushing out excess sodium levels in the body. High blood pressure can lead to heart disease which kills more people than other diseases so getting enough Potassium on a daily basis is imperative for disease prevention. (13)

Magnesium does so much in the human body that it?s hard to neglect its importance (It?s a do it all mineral). So an easier question to ask would be what doesn?t it do?

Magnesium is essential for nerve function, heart health, strong bones, a healthy immune system, mood regulation, blood glucose control and it may help to prevent many chronic conditions. (14)(15)

B-Vitamins are one of the most important groups of nutrients in existence. They are crucial for red blood cell development, neurological function, and they?re essential for managing stress. (16)

Omega-3?s are essential fatty acids and the body cannot produce them, which is why you must get them from nutritional sources. Now, there are lots of studies and evidence which support the effectiveness of Omega-3?s in preventing heart disease (Biggest cause of death worldwide). (17)(18)

Omega-3?s are also very effective for producing hormones which protect the arteries and are effective for reducing internal inflammation. Men are at high risk for heart disease and Omega-3?s are vital for good health and longevity. (18)

*Additional Ingredients To Look For*

Saw Palmetto is not in every men?s multivitamin but it?s potentially very good for prostate health although some studies don?t find it to be effective. But you know what they say? ?It?s better to be safe than sorry,? and since prostate health is a big concern for men, taking all the necessary preventative health measures is highly recommended. (19)

Many multivitamins supply fruits and veggie extracts, antioxidants and more to multivitamins for added health benefits; which are a very nice addition to a quality multivitamin. Now, you can get these ingredients from food sources but it?s not always possible.

Health companies are improving and the acknowledgment of the importance of men?s health is becoming more of a priority due to the chronic disease increase in recent years. This is good news as we learn more about increasing longevity and now we can formulate supplements to meet our health needs more precisely and effectively.

*Side Effects*
Bad quality ingredients or ones you?re sensitive too can and often do cause side effects. So, again opt for the quality options and make sure you understand what you?re ingesting.

Artificial ingredients are something to be watchful for and although they may not all be dangerous in small amounts, you want to make sure you?re not ingesting too much. A lot of ingredients in multivitamins are deemed safe but are used for coloring, texture, fillers etc. however; many are not good for your health.

Be careful with supplements that contain more than minuscule amounts of synthetic ingredients like food colorings, metals, soy lecithin, lead mercury, magnesium silicate Titanium Dioxide, maltodextrin etc. (20)

Also, if you?re sensitive to caffeine or any allergens, make sure to check the labels to make sure you don?t accidentally consume dangerous amounts.

Recap
Multivitamins are a great and effective way to keep your health at optimum levels. And men especially should prioritize their physical and mental health which means supplementing to replenish lost nutrients on a daily basis.

There?s not enough attention to the nutritional needs of the human population, but fortunately, many deficiencies are correctable through proper supplementation. Good quality multivitamins in combination with a healthy diet and exercise will ensure better chances at longevity and vitality.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 7, 2019)

Great list! #4 is the amazing number here. Thanks, Boos!


----------



## bellistic (May 18, 2019)

I disagree with this check out medpack by recon1

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

